# XEN mit network-route betreiben

## sceptiq

Hi,

Ich versuche hier eine Xen-Installation mit network-route zu konfigurieren. Leider klappt das nicht so ganz wie es soll. Und die google Ergebnisse verursachen bei mir mer Ärger als Aufklärung total zugeschrottetes Internet föllig überschwemmt mit halbherzigen technisch armseeligen Blog einträgen....

so nun geht es mir schon ein bischen besser... mein Problem:

Dom0 hat die Ip 192.168.0.1

DomU hat die Ip 192.168.0.2

Das Netzwerk soll nicht im Bridged Setup sondern mittels network-route laufen. Mir ist nun leider überhaupt nicht klar was ich an der Dom0 und was an der DomU konfigurieren muss.

Wie in der Dokumentation habe ich die Zeilen:

```
(network-script network-bridge)

(vif-script vif-bridge)
```

auskomentiert und dafuer diese aktiviert:

```
(network-script network-route)

(vif-script vif-route)
```

auf Dom0 habe ich auserdem:

```
echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/proxy_arp
```

aktiviert.

In der Konfigurationsdatei der DomU habe ich stehen: 

```
vif = [ 'ip=192.168.0.2,mac=AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF' ]
```

Wobei die Macadresse die selbe ist wie die von eth0 der Dom0

Beim setzen der Route auf domU 

```
route add default gw 192.168.0.1
```

 erhalte ich die Meldung "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable"

Was habe ich falsch gemacht/vergessen? 

vielen Dank

----------

## misterjack

Das Setup ähnelt das von einem meiner Rootserver, auf dem ich mit Xen experimentiere: http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Xen_auf_Gentoo - vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

----------

## sceptiq

ja an diese Informationen habe ich  mich gehalten. Doch leider funktioniert es nicht.

Kann es sein das mir etwas im Kernel fehlt? Ich hab wirklich keine idee mehr...

gruß

----------

## manaru

via

```
xm create DOMAIN -c
```

kannst du der DomU beim booten zuschauen und dich lokal anmelden. Von da an kannst du ja ein 

```

ifconfig

ip addr

ip neigh

```

ausführen.

Sind die Xen Frontenttreiber bei dem DomU Kernel einkompiliert?

```

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND=y

```

----------

## Tiberian

Hallo,

das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch schon.

Wenn Du eine host-specific route für das Default Gateway erstellst geht das auch.

```

route add -host 10.55.60.1 dev eth0

route add default gw 10.55.60.1

```

Wobei die 10.55.60.1 die IP der dom0 ist. Da Du ja Routing machst ist dein Gateway die dom0 welche ja dann wiederum als Gateway die Verbindung zum Netz hat.

In der conf.d/net habe ich das so gelöst:

```

routes_eth0=(

        "10.55.60.1"

}

...

postup() {

        if [ ${iface} == eth0 ];

                then

                route add default gw 10.55.60.1

        fi

}

```

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.

Viele Grüße

Tiberian

----------

## phixom

Hallo,

ich betreibe auch xen mit network-route.

Zuerst solltest du folgendes beachten:

Ich habe bei mir nicht nur eine xend-config.sxp Datei sondern auch noch eine xend-config-api.sxp oder so ähnlich.

Bei der musste ich auch die network-route-Einstellungen ändern. 

Des Weiteren ist bei mir im der DomU-config die übergebene MAC-Adresse ungleich der von eth0.

Als nächstes ist dein default gw nicht deine Dom0 sondern der default gw deines Subnetzes.

Wie die Pakete dahinkommen ist wiederum Aufgabe der Dom0. Der zugehörige Routingeintrag wird aber vom network-route-skript angelegt.

Dem default gw der Dom0 sollte allerdings bekannt, sein was er mit den Paketen anzufangen hat.

In deinem Falle liegen Dom0 und DomU im selben Subnetz, also sollte es dort keine Probleme geben.

Die Meldung "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable" kommt daher, dass offenbar dein Interface in der DomU nicht aktiviert ist oder ein falsches Subnetz eingetragen wurde. 

phixom

----------

